# Shostakovitch Symphonic Imitation (sort of)



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

So, I have started doing little things where I give myself a couple or maybe three hours to try and best imitate a certain composer within a 2-minute or so piece. After listening to a lot of Shosty, I decided to start with him. It began well, but as I got into the ending bit it kind of took a different Romantic turn, lol. Anyway, enjoy it in all of its PDQ Bach-esque fashion.

MP3-
View attachment Shostakovich.mp3

Score-
View attachment Shostakovich - Full Score.pdf


----------

